# 3rd build Done!! (1sts Rod)



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

So I'm calling this my "1sts Rod" I took it as a challenge to try a bunch of different techniques.

Here are the specs
Blank - Batson SP843 7' blank (man I love these batson blanks)
Grips - Winn split grip(blue) 
Reel seat - Fuji ESCM exposed blank seat
Guides - Spiralwrapped standard alconite guides 8, 7, 6(possibly 7, 6, 5 I can't remember)

This was my 3rd rod build and first attempt at the following
baitcaster rod
split grip
tiger wrap
crosswrap
spiral wrapped guides

Overall the rod came out nice but I did learn a lot from the build. Mainly the following
1. Tiger wraps are much easier by hand then trying to use a power wrapper
2. Using the Circumference of the rod blank as your basis of spacing on the cross wraps was to far. The distance caused the thread to not want to pack well and it can be seen upon close inspection
3. Batson has a great guide spacing website and forums. They also quickly helped me setup spacing for the spiral wrap. 
4. Metallic thread isn't to be used for JTOB's I took special care to make sure everything lined up but after flattening the threads and then applying finish the metallic just started moving around on me.
5. I got a little impatient with the finish and applied to much. This caused some bulging on some of the guides.


Once again a huge huge thanks to Jreynolds for all the help and advice. Also for laughing at me when I made a mistake that he to had made at one point. 
Live and learn my friend live and learn.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good buddy! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks bro. You've been a big help for sure. Except for failing to inform me that power wrapping the base of a tiger will make you pull your hair out and only after laughing uncontrollably telling me to wrap it by hand.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks really great! You really "went for it" with this build and hit a home run. Congrats on a fine rod. Only advice I have would be try to tighten up the JTOBs a little and get a few more leaves around the rod. Also, really like the color pattern, WTG!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the praise guys appreciate the jtob comment too. Something to practice.

Normally do jtobs have a thin section of color in the middle to represent branch?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> Thanks for the praise guys appreciate the jtob comment too. Something to practice.
> 
> Normally do jtobs have a thin section of color in the middle to represent branch?


I've only done a few, but do try to match up the opposing JTOB's. Doc did a video on the technique, if you haven't seen it.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=490419&highlight=JTOB

On the elongated spacing for cross wraps, I like doing that, tho it IS harder to keep it packed...don't give up on it. Kudos to you for trying new stuff, ya did GOOD!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Wtg, good job 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice rod.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great work! Looks good. You can lightly sand the finish to flatten it out then re-apply to level, just don't sand down to thread.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work, looks good .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dang that looks nice for your 1sts, 2nds, 3rds etc. Nice


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dang that looks nice for your 1sts, 2nds, 3rds etc. Nice


X2
Keep in mind we are our own worst critics. If you're not making mistakes then you'll never learn. Just keep building it just keeps getting better.:dance:


----------

